# Town of Northampton rejects Walmart donation



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Apologies if this is already been posted ( saw this on another site )

Of course some of the stuff is not applicable to the PD 20 gauge ammo 38 Special Etc.
But the 12 gauge,40 and 45 caliber could used for range ammo if nothing else.

However it sends the wrong message 

Walmart wants to give $13,000 of ammunition to Northampton Police Department

$13,000 ammunition donation from Walmart controversial among Northampton city councilors

Walmart withdraws offer to donate ammunition to Northampton police; chief cites 'anti-police rhetoric'


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

TBS did a wright up about it Musty Meatflap Got Walmart To Take Back Their $13K Donation To The Northampton PD, She's Still Calling Cops "Violence Workers," And A 2013 Video She Filmed Harassing The Cops Shows You Levels Of Cuntery You Never Knew Existed


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

She's more than a little cynical, critical, and subjective for an "educated" person........


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> She's more than a little cynical, critical, and subjective for an "educated" person........


Proof that educated doesn't necessarily equal intelligent.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I think she is an attorney...


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

She calls the police “violence workers”


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Treehouse413 said:


> She calls the police "violence workers"


Maybe the town can swear her in as a constable and she can go out and answer calls for service. It would make a killer reality TV show.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Goose said:


> Maybe the town can swear her in as a constable and she can go out and answer calls for service. It would make a killer reality TV show.


She's not the type to EVER get her hands dirty, or offer viable solutions to preventing violence in her community. She's only interested in sounding like a liberal attorney. She hits that goal outta the park!


----------

